
Motorist who sat in passenger seat of Tesla on UK motorway banned for 18 months - rwmj
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5668459/Motorist-70K-Tesla-autopilot-moved-passenger-seat-banned-18-months.html
======
scoot
While it's sort of understandable that the slightly schizophrenic Tesla
marketing vacillates between proactively touting the "autopilot" feature,
while reactively pointing out the small print that the driver is in control,
and it's actually just adaptive cruise control / lane assist like any other,
there"s no justification for the autopilot engineers to believe the hype.

There is absolutely no reason why if no driver interaction ( hands on) is
detected, let alone no driver in the driving seat (!) that the car shouldn't
come to a safe stop. Anything less is a critical engineering failure.

~~~
bouncing
Coming to a stop on a motorway mid-lane is probably among the most dangerous
things an autopilot system could do.

IIRC, Tesla dings occasionally if it detects no hands are on the wheel and
slowly decreases speed.

~~~
cfadvan
_Coming to a stop on a motorway mid-lane is probably among the most dangerous
things an autopilot system could do._

You’re replying to someone who specifically said coming to a “safe stop” and
not what you’re saying.

